# Secrets of Theurgy - Spellcasting Might



## kingpaul (Aug 31, 2004)

In the Benefit section of this feat, your example has the character adding Int to their Wiz caster level or their or Wis to the Clr caster levels. If I'm understanding the feat correctly, shouldn't this be reversed?

==========

Also, for taking this feat multiple times, say, for the sake of argument, I have a Bard/Cleric/Druid/Sorcerer/Wizard/Theurge.  Do I need 10 Bardic caster levels to apply my CHA bonus to one of Cleric, Druid, Sorcerer or Wizard?

So, in effect, using the Bard example, this would be a total of 4 sub-feats.


Spellcasting Might, 10 Bard casting levels, apply Cha bonus to Cleric spells
Spellcasting Might, 10 Bard casting levels, apply Cha bonus to Druid spells
Spellcasting Might, 10 Bard casting levels, apply Cha bonus to Sorcerer spells
Spellcasting Might, 10 Bard casting levels, apply Cha bonus to Wizard spells

Do I have that right?


----------



## kingpaul (Sep 17, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## kingpaul (Oct 13, 2004)

*bump*


----------

